# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  ինչ է vlan-ը։

## marshal

առանձնապես ես այդքանել գլուխ չեմ հանում ցանցերից բայց հետաքրքրված եմ կխնդրեի մի քիչ մանրամասնեք բայց նենց որ հասկանալի լինի  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

Իսկ google-ով չե՞ս ուզում ման գաս, կարդաս: 
Եթե չէ, կարամ բացատրեմ, բայց հետո, հեռախոսով էտքան չեմ գրի

----------


## Աթեիստ

> առանձնապես ես այդքանել գլուխ չեմ հանում ցանցերից բայց հետաքրքրված եմ կխնդրեի մի քիչ մանրամասնեք բայց նենց որ հասկանալի լինի


Բացատրելն իսկականից դժվար ա, ավելի հեշտ կլնի ցանկացած տեղ կարդաս, ու չհասկացած մասերը հարցնես, պատասոխանենք։

----------


## marshal

ոնց քեզ հարմարա որ բացատրես շատ օգնած կլինես

----------


## marshal

ինձ ուղղակի ընդհանուր պատկերացումա պետկ

----------


## Աթեիստ

Vlan-ը ֆիզիկական ցանցի ներսում վիրտւալ ցանց ա։

կաբելներով ցանցը գցած ա, կոմպերին IP-ները տված են, սաղ իրար տեսնում ենմ բայց ուզում ես, որ հաշվապահության կոմպերը մյուսներին չերևան։ Եթե դրանք մի սենյակում են, կարաս իհարկե իրանց համար առանձին ցանց գցես, պրծնես։ բայց պատկերացրա որ հաշվապահությունը նստում ա ասենք 2 տարբեր մասնաշենքում։ 
Էդ դեպքում ամեն բաժնի մուտքի վրա դրվում ա Vlan switch ու էդ ցանցի Vlan-ին տրվում ա մի ID (թիվ)։ Էդ բաժնից դուրս եկող պակետների դեմից գրվում ա, որ դրանք Vlan պակետներ են որոշակի ID-ով։ Էս դեպքում էդ պակետները կարում ա բացի մենակ մյուս բաժնի Vlan Switch-ը նույն ID-ով։ Պակետները բացում ա, ու բաժանում ներսի կոմպերին, իսկ ցանցի մնացած կոմպերը էդ պակետների հետ ոչինչ անել չեն կարող։



էս նկարում  SW1, SW2-ը vlan աջակցում են, ու դրանցով ցանցը բաժանել են տարբեր բաժինների
R1, R2-ը VLAN ID 1012-ով մի ցանց են։
R3, R4-ը VLAN ID 1034-ով այլ ցանց են։
R5-ը VLAN ID 1055-ով լրիվ մյուսներից մեկուսացված ա, որ ոչ մեկ դրան չտեսնի։
R6-ը Vlan չի, բաց կոմպ ա։

Կոմպի համար դրան սովորական պակետներ են, ինքը վլան-մլան չգիտի, դրանց բաժանումն անում ա Switch-ը։
Պարզապես R1-ը բացում ա ցանցը ու դրանում տեսնում մենակ R2-ին, որը կարող ա քաղաքի այլ կետում լինել։
Իսկ իրա կողքը դրած R3-ին ու R5-ին չի տեսնում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էլի օրինակներ, որ հարցեր առաջանան, գրես ։)

----------


## marshal

պարզա այսինքն սվիչի վրա դրվումա որ կոնկրետ այդիներով պակետները գնան համապատասխան պոռտերով ՞՞՞՞ 

եթե ճիշտ ասեցի մի հատ ուրիշ հարց ելի 


ես գուգլում ինչվոր tagged ,untagged ,trunk տեսա դրանցից կխոսաք միքիչ

----------


## Վահե-91

> պարզա այսինքն սվիչի վրա դրվումա որ կոնկրետ այդիներով պակետները գնան համապատասխան պոռտերով ՞՞՞՞ 
> 
> եթե ճիշտ ասեցի մի հատ ուրիշ հարց ելի 
> 
> 
> ես գուգլում ինչվոր tagged ,untagged ,trunk տեսա դրանցից կխոսաք միքիչ


Tagged կամ trunk պորտով մի քանի vlan կարա անցնի, այսինքն տենց պորտով անցնելուց պակետների վրայի թեգը մնում ա: Untaged կամ access պորտով անցնելուց թեգը հանվում ա  ու մնում ա մաքուր պակետը: Չի կարելի (շատ սարքերի դեպքում հենց ծրագիրը թույլ չի տալիս) մի պորտը մի քանի vlan-ի մեջ access սարքել:

----------

